# Best call to take out while deer hunting?



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi, I've never hunted coyotes in my life, but I have a bunch of them on trail cams this fall and saw 2 opening morning of deer season but couldn't get a shot. 

If you could only take one call in the woods while deer hunting to try and get a coyote to come closer for a shot what would it be?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Fawn bleat


----------



## SCMich (Oct 10, 2017)

dewy6068 said:


> Hi, I've never hunted coyotes in my life, but I have a bunch of them on trail cams this fall and saw 2 opening morning of deer season but couldn't get a shot.
> 
> If you could only take one call in the woods while deer hunting to try and get a coyote to come closer for a shot what would it be?


A simple mouse squeaker works well to entice their curiousity.


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

Check out the Calls-M-All at gamecall.net. I got one though a friend and looking forward to trying it out, I just need to get in the woods first!


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Burnam Brothers 'Mini Blaster' or Crit-R-Call ''Pee-Wee". Call sparingly when mixing it on the deer stand. I only do it in somewhat 'quiet woods', that may be a later anterless hunt, not so much on opening day of gun season. I don't like to educate the coyotes, virgin ears are best.


----------



## oaksrus (Aug 28, 2015)

dewy6068 said:


> Hi, I've never hunted coyotes in my life, but I have a bunch of them on trail cams this fall and saw 2 opening morning of deer season but couldn't get a shot.
> 
> If you could only take one call in the woods while deer hunting to try and get a coyote to come closer for a shot what would it be?


Turkey reed. Hands free call...


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Definitely a diaphragm turkey call. It easily fits in your pocket and u can make rabbit in distress sounds or a " turkey" sound that will attract coyote but not alarm deer.


----------

